# gamescom 2012: Heiße Messe-Babes und tolle Cosplay-Kostüme abgelichtet - Jetzt anschauen!



## MaxFalkenstern (15. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *gamescom 2012: Heiße Messe-Babes und tolle Cosplay-Kostüme abgelichtet - Jetzt anschauen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: gamescom 2012: Heiße Messe-Babes und tolle Cosplay-Kostüme abgelichtet - Jetzt anschauen!


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. August 2012)

Wie kommen die ganzen Cosplayer jetzt eigentlich schon auf die Messe? Ist doch Pressetag heute...


----------



## Mothman (15. August 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Wie kommen die ganzen Cosplayer jetzt eigentlich schon auf die Messe? Ist doch Pressetag heute...


Die haben sich reingeschmuggelt. Ich meine mit solchen Verkleidungen nicht schwer.
Wer würde einem Spiele-Helden den Zutritt auf eine Spielemesse verwehren?
"Nein Frau Croft, sie kommen hier nicht rein. Pressetag!".


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Die haben sich reingeschmuggelt. Ich meine mit solchen Verkleidungen nicht schwer.
> Wer würde einem Spiele-Helden den Zutritt auf eine Spielemesse verwehren?
> "Nein Frau Croft, sie kommen hier nicht rein. Pressetag!".


 
 
Ja stimmt schon. Tod würde ich den Eintritt auch nicht verweigern


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (15. August 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Wie kommen die ganzen Cosplayer jetzt eigentlich schon auf die Messe? Ist doch Pressetag heute...


 
Vielfach sind es "professionelle" Truppen, die von den Spieleherstellern eigens zum Posieren mit Fans engagiert wurden (Darth Vader & Co. sind zum Beispiel von EA für SWTOR gebucht worden). Aber in der Tat sind uns auch jede Menge Cosplayer aufgefallen, die auf eigene Faust nach Köln gereist sind.

Die Sturmtruppler sind in ihren Rüstungen angesichts der tropischen Außentemperaturen nicht zu beneiden 

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. August 2012)

Die Mädels auf der Gamescom sind meist deutlich hübscher als die auf der E3. Sind vor allem natürlicher und nicht solche Plastikpuppen wie in Amerika


----------



## baiR (15. August 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Mädels auf der Gamescom sind meist deutlich hübscher als die auf der E3. Sind vor allem natürlicher und nicht solche Plastikpuppen wie in Amerika


 
Habe mir genau das gleiche gedacht. Vor allem die süße Schokopraline auf Bild 2 ist sehr hübsch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. August 2012)

baiR schrieb:


> Habe mir genau das gleiche gedacht. Vor allem die süße Schokopraline auf Bild 2 ist sehr hübsch.


 

Ich glaube wir haben den gleichen Frauengeschmack. Die gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## springenderBusch (15. August 2012)

Finger weg !!!
Die gehört mir !


----------



## TheClayAllison (16. August 2012)

Ähm...aha... ich bin weg, Köln ich kommeeee!


----------



## Rabowke (16. August 2012)

.... nicht mein Geschmack. Viel zu dick, viel zu natürlich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raen (16. August 2012)

Euch fehlt noch das Bunny von DoA.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> .... nicht mein Geschmack. Viel zu dick, viel zu natürlich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Findest wohl keine mit großen Brüsten und Rückentattoo, gell ?!


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Findest wohl keine mit großen Brüsten und Rückentattoo, gell ?!


 
Dann noch so ein Riesen-Tattoo einer Computerspielwelt. So die Skyrim-Karte auf dem Rücken. "Halt doch mal still, ich will grad gucken, wo ich bin."


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dann noch so ein Riesen-Tattoo einer Computerspielwelt. So die Skyrim-Karte auf dem Rücken. "Halt doch mal still, ich will grad gucken, wo ich bin."


 So gehts natürlich auch. Die Freundin eines Spiele-Nerds könnte sich die komplette Map eines Action-RPGs - welches kein Automap hat -  stechen lassen, und wer er mal nicht mehr weiss wohin, pfeifft er kurz nach seiner Schnecke:
"Meine Perle muss immer mit dabei sein. Ohne sie kann ich Diablo 3 nicht zocken..."


----------



## Rabowke (16. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So gehts natürlich auch. Die Freundin eines Spiele-Nerds könnte sich die komplette Map eines Action-RPGs stechen lassen, und wer er mal nicht mehr weiss wohin, pfeifft er kurz nach seiner Schnecke...


... und dann kommt ein Update oder gar AddOn, und die komplette Map ist fürn Arsch. Oder noch schlimmer: Mods zur Lokalisierung von Ortsnamen!



Der Kommentar war übrigens eingangs nicht ernst gemeint, kennt ihr nicht diese Äußerung "would not bang!"?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Herkunft & Erklärung: 2/10 Would Not Bang | Know Your Meme


----------



## Bonkic (16. August 2012)

halbnackte boothbabes verleihen der gamescom immer einen leichten asi-touch. 
vielleicht sollte man sich das irgendwann doch mal sparen. ist doch keine tuning-messe.


Spoiler



und jetzt fallt über mich her...


----------



## Mothman (16. August 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> halbnackte boothbabes verleihen der gamescom immer einen leichten asi-touch.
> vielleicht sollte man sich das irgendwann doch mal sparen. ist doch keine tuning-messe.
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ich persönlich auch noch nie so richtig verstanden. 
Gut,offenbar gibt es genug "Jungs", die darauf abfahren und ich gönne ihnen den Spaß.
Ich gucke ja auch gerne schöne Frauen an, aber der Zusammenhang zwischen Games und "Babes" will sich mir nicht so recht erschließen. 
Computerspiele(r) sind ja nun nicht gerade der Inbegriff von Sexappeal.


----------



## devflash (17. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Hab ich persönlich auch noch nie so richtig verstanden.
> Gut,offenbar gibt es genug "Jungs", die darauf abfahren und ich gönne ihnen den Spaß.
> Ich gucke ja auch gerne schöne Frauen an, aber der Zusammenhang zwischen Games und "Babes" will sich mir nicht so recht erschließen.
> Computerspiele(r) sind ja nun nicht gerade der Inbegriff von Sexappeal.



Darum muss die ganze Show ja mit den netten Ladys aufgewertet werden, wo würde die GC wohl enden ohne die ganzen hübschen bezahlten Models!


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (17. August 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> halbnackte boothbabes verleihen der gamescom immer einen leichten asi-touch.
> vielleicht sollte man sich das irgendwann doch mal sparen. ist doch keine tuning-messe.
> 
> 
> ...


 
So eine Messe ist zwangsläufig auch ein kleines Klischee-Festival: Auf der einen Seite die Hotpants, die hohen Absätze, die Tankshirts - auf der anderen Seite posieren muskelbepackte "Marines" mit ihren MGs. 

Grundsätzlich gilt die Faustregel: Je weniger ein Spielehersteller zu bieten hat, desto mehr Hostessen sind am Start und desto mehr Haut zeigen sie.


Bei den Mädels auf den Fotos ist das aber alles noch im Rahmen, find ich. Sexy ja, aber nicht "billig" oder trashig (wie man es eben auf den Automessen sieht).

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Bonkic (17. August 2012)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Bei den Mädels auf den Fotos ist das aber alles noch im Rahmen, find ich. Sexy ja, aber nicht "billig" oder trashig (wie man es eben auf den Automessen sieht).


 
das ist schon richtig. von den bildern her zu urteilen, wirkt das in der tat noch relativ züchtig, verglichen mit proll-/asi-veranstaltungen wie eben tuning-messen. 
trotzdem frag ich mich, ob man sich damit einen gefallen tut. die branche will doch so erwachsen sein. dann sollte man sich vielleicht auch so präsentieren.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (17. August 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist schon richtig. von den bildern her zu urteilen, wirkt das in der tat noch relativ züchtig, verglichen mit proll-/asi-veranstaltungen wie eben tuning-messen. trotzdem frag ich mich, ob man sich damit einen gefallen tut. die branche will doch so erwachsen sein. dann sollte man sich vielleicht auch so präsentieren.


 
Weiß nicht, ob das zwangsläufig ein Ausweis von Seriosität wäre, wenn man drauf verzichten würde. Die Cheerleader bei führenden US-Sportveranstaltungen laufen ja nicht gerade im Wintermantel aufs Spielfeld. Und die Kolleginnen, die bei der Formel 1 die Sonnenschirme und Startnummertäfelchen tragen, wurden im Zweifel auch nicht wegen ihrer Mathe-Noten eingestellt.

Gibt halt solche Promotion-Maßnahmen, die in jeder Branche und bei jedem Anlass zuverlässig funktionieren 

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Enisra (17. August 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist schon richtig. von den bildern her zu urteilen, wirkt das in der tat noch relativ züchtig, verglichen mit proll-/asi-veranstaltungen wie eben tuning-messen.
> trotzdem frag ich mich, ob man sich damit einen gefallen tut. die branche will doch so erwachsen sein. dann sollte man sich vielleicht auch so präsentieren.


 
naja, geht so
Also so im Prinzip sind die menschlichen Dekoelemente jetzt auch nicht sonderlich Luftiger Angezogen als bei einer Seriösen Automesse
Das Problem dürfte nur eher sein, das man bei einem Spiel dann doch mehr als nur ein Dekorationselement bräuchte; bei einem Auto weiß jeder wie eine Tür auf geht und wozu da dieser Ring vorne ist, bei einem Spiel ist das schon etwas anderes


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, geht so
> Also so im Prinzip sind die menschlichen Dekoelemente jetzt auch nicht sonderlich Luftiger Angezogen als bei einer Seriösen Automesse
> Das Problem dürfte nur eher sein, das man bei einem Spiel dann doch mehr als nur ein Dekorationselement bräuchte; bei einem Auto weiß jeder wie eine Tür auf geht und wozu da dieser Ring vorne ist, bei einem Spiel ist das schon etwas anderes


 Was mich ein wenig stört ist diese Vermischung aus kostümierten Leutz, die Spiel-Charaktere und (!) Anime-Figuren darstellen. Herrgott, das ist eine Spielemesse, da möchte ich eine Lara Croft, einen Connor, einen Duke oder meinetwegen auch einen Jedi/Rebellen/Imperialen Soldaten sehen, aber wenn ich diese ganzen Tanten in "Sailor Moon"- Outfits o.ä. sehe, krieg ich zuviel...


----------



## Enisra (17. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was mich ein wenig stört ist diese Vermischung aus kostümierten Leutz, die Spiel-Charaktere und (!) Anime-Figuren darstellen. Herrgott, das ist eine Spielemesse, da möchte ich eine Lara Croft, einen Connor, einen Duke oder meinetwegen auch einen Jedi/Rebellen/Imperialen Soldaten sehen, aber wenn ich diese ganzen Tanten in "Sailor Moon"- Outfits o.ä. sehe, krieg ich zuviel...



Naja, aber wenn man schon auf Cosplay steht und das gerne macht, dann sucht man sich schon gerne so Veranstalltungen aus um die Öffentlichkeit zu suchen und vorallem auch Leute kennen zu lernen die das gleiche Hobby haben


----------



## omfgnoobs (17. August 2012)

ah.. die amateur cosplayer hab ich schon fast vermisst.. aber auch nur fast


----------



## MsMarty (18. August 2012)

Ich als Frau muss ja sagen die Hostessen sind ja echt gespielt freundlich und haben keine Ahnung was sie da eigentlich promoten aber es ist ja ok sie geben sich mühe … 
ABER die Männer was isen bei denen kaputt, mal ernsthaft die sind ALLE unfreundlich halten sich für total cool und bringen Sprüche, wie am,  Fachbesuchertag bei Take Two (Borderlands II), Promoter zur Hostess " Ja jetzt geht das ja noch aber die Freaks kommen noch" ich dachte ernsthaft ich hätte mich verhört … von Jahr zu Jahr werden die Männer unter den Hostessen unfreundlicher. Bei Square Enix Hitman Absolution angezockt wollte kurz wieder nach Vorne zu meinem Freund rüber gehen springt so ein unfreundlicher Typ vor mich " WO willst du hin, der Ausgang ist dahinten!" "EHHHH ICH WEISS !!! Wollte nur zu meinem Freund da vorne"
Wo bekommen die so Leute her ?! 
Naja immerhin waren Treyarch/Activision Black Ops II echt freundlich und man wurde sogar nach dem Zocken angequatscht was man den so von dem Spiel halte und man wurde noch mal auf den neuesten Stand gebracht. 
Die Sony BoyHostessen waren auch alles in allem doch nett und freundlich zwar zu cool für diese Welt aber damit kann man leben.

Finde es jedoch traurig das man sogar als Fachbesucher am ERSTEN Tag schon so "nett" behandelt wird ... Die Firmen sollten wohl ihre Hostessen besser aussuchen und ihnen mal klar machen WARUM die dort stehen … 

Ps: Gamescom 2009 gehörte ich auch zu "ihnen" und hatte absolut keine Probleme nett und freundlich zu den Menschen zu sein weil ich wohl auch die GAMER mag und mich selbst dazu zähle…


----------



## Emke (18. August 2012)

Also bei Mysterion und Cosmo & Wanda musste ich echt schmunzeln


----------



## ING (18. August 2012)

bei bild 10 muss ich irgendwie an die eine szene aus crocodile dundee denken "das soll ein messer sein? das ist ein messer!"


----------

